

Ask HN: Can you guys recommend a good script to manage ad inventory? - marcamillion

I want a script that can manage regular banner ads (skyscrapers, squares, etc.) of many different dimensions and sizes (mainly clickable images).<p>I would like to be able to track the clicks and generate reports. I would prefer if the script is something I can install on the server, and open source is best. PHP or Ruby, preferred.<p>Thanks.<p>P.S. If it can do other stuff that normal ad inventory management software should be able to do, that would be awesome.
======
ryduh
OpenX - <http://www.openx.org/>

